# 32" HD SMART LED TV during GOSF !!



## movies99 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi, 

I was planning to buy a HD tv, but didn't research much, now with sales going on, I want to have one

My requirement 

inbuilt wifi to play youtube, usb
viewing distance 6 feet
few options which I saw were

Samsung 32F5500 37k
LG 32LN571B 31k

also suggest whether I should go for a 42", the price difference if 18-20k, viewing distance is actually varied between 3-7 feet, which I why I thought 32" will be fine and would come within budget.


----------



## Minion (Dec 12, 2013)

Why don't you go for Panasonic TH-L32E6D?


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 13, 2013)

If your budget allows then for sure get a 40" or a 42" TV as bigger is always better.
And if you buy a small one now may be you will regret it later.
In 32" Samsung F5500 and Sony W470 are very good options.
You can look out for the same models in 40" and 42" size as well


----------

